# Small shack sqaut.



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

We got flooded out of are camp the other day. Went looking for a new place and found this abandoned shack. I'm gonna assume this is a former water pump station. Gonna need work but I think it will be do able with me and my two pups. The track is abandoned ( only about two boxcar lengths left ) and I found plenty of nearby abandoned homebum camps to scavenge threw of needed. Gonna have the locks changed , gonna cover all the walls and wonders with cardboard and news papers , eventually in a few months will have a solar generator and water storage built. I'll put a garden in during the spring time and find some chickens and build a pin around the building. 

Doesn't look like anyone's been here for years so I think we should be fine for quit some time .


----------



## The Toecutter (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice!

It won't take a whole lot to make it into something very livable. I'm sure you've already considered finding laws/ways of squatting on the property to legally acquire it.

If you can get enough of it, bubble wrap used for packaging makes an excellent insulator.

Solar panels have gotten surprisingly cheap as of late, and there are plenty of used car starter batteries that can be scrounged and hooked up into a parallel 12V system in order to store energy.

I hope no Karens fuck with you.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

The Toecutter said:


> Nice!
> 
> It won't take a whole lot to make it into something very livable. I'm sure you've already considered finding laws/ways of squatting on the property to legally acquire it.
> 
> ...



I doubt some one will say something anytime soon. It's outside city limits and the nearest house is a mile into town so I think this will work better for us


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

Just realized there's no door 🤣 guess I have to make one


----------



## The Toecutter (Nov 28, 2022)

You might be able to find one. If there is another abandoned building nearby, it might have a compatible door that you can remove and relocate.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

Yeah gonna have to do that at night tho. Last thing I need is cops up are ass


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 28, 2022)

Tarp could cover the door for now

How deep is that hole in the floor? Would be cool to have a large basement space you could keep your things in, and cover the entrance with a rug or something less obvious like a tarp


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

AyeAaron said:


> Tarp could cover the door for now
> 
> How deep is that hole in the floor? Would be cool to have a large basement space you could keep your things in, and cover the entrance with a rug or something less obvious like a tarp



Idk , I'll try the stick test tomorrow. Sadly it's full of water and it will probably stay that way since it's a old pump station. I was gonna cover it up with wood then have two wood pallets covering it to make a bed for my self


----------



## The Toecutter (Nov 28, 2022)

I'd hate to accidentally fall into such a hole. You could end up with resultant injuries that prevent you from leaving to get help, and there will be no one coming to help you. Covering it is a great idea. Nice in the winter, but because of mosquitoes, would suck for most of the year.

Cool place!


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> Idk , I'll try the stick test tomorrow. Sadly it's full of water and it will probably stay that way since it's a old pump station. I was gonna cover it up with wood then have two wood pallets covering it to make a bed for my self



Damn, what a shame


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

*This morning.*


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

I think having cardboard cover the windows will be good during the winter seasons . Also would help keep people from looking in while I'm gone


----------



## Ynwdwndrr (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice ^-^


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Guys..... The hole in the floor is deep. .. I think it's a whole.kinda room under ground.....


----------



## Tony G (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> Guys..... The hole in the floor is deep. .. I think it's a whole.kinda room under ground.....



probably an old aquifer is there still water down there


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony G said:


> probably an old aquifer is there still water down there



Yeah , the whole thing is full. I wonder if I can pump it out some how


----------



## Tony G (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> Yeah , the whole thing is full. I wonder if I can pump it out some how



if you can pump it out that waters still good i promise you that just try get some out just make sure it doesnt smell or taste funny if so its contaminated which is why it got abandoned


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony G said:


> if you can pump it out that waters still good i promise you that just try get some out just make sure it doesnt smell or taste funny if so its contaminated which is why it got abandoned


Well I wasn't going to use the water for anything I do wanna see what it looks like empty tho. Either way I'm gonna find something else stronger to cover it


----------



## Tony G (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> Well I wasn't going to use the water for anything I do wanna see what it looks like empty tho. Either way I'm gonna find something else stronger to cover it



if it is an aquafer which i asume it is it will just slowly fill back up again if you can get all the water out and yes cover it the last thing you wanna do is roll and ankle or fall in


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony G said:


> if it is an aquafer which i asume it is it will just slowly fill back up again if you can get all the water out and yes cover it the last thing you wanna do is roll and ankle or fall in



I did a dip test with a pretty long stick. The sticks longer then me. This is pretty fucking deep


----------



## Tony G (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> I did a dip test with a pretty long stick. The sticks longer then me. This is pretty fucking deep



they get deep some are as deep a 30,000 feet i bet yours is at least 10 or 20 im just wondering why they abandoned its water source that last for years


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony G said:


> they get deep some are as deep a 30,000 feet i bet yours is at least 10 or 20 im just wondering why they abandoned its water source that last for years



I'm not sure but it's in a old Chicago Burlington Quincy railroad yard now owned by Burlington Junction railroad but this part of the yard is owned by some one else and is abandoned


----------



## Tony G (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> I'm not sure but it's in a old Chicago Burlington Quincy railroad yard now owned by Burlington Junction railroad but this part of the yard is owned by some one else and is abandoned



ah you answered my question they probally used it to fill the old steam engines back in the day pumped it up to the towers to fill em ive seen old b&O tracks with something similar just with river water


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony G said:


> ah you answered my question they probally used it to fill the old steam engines back in the day pumped it up to the towers to fill em ive seen old b&O tracks with something similar just with river water



I figured it was a old water pump station. This yard is near some of factory districts


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 29, 2022)

TheTexasRoadrunner said:


> I did a dip test with a pretty long stick. The sticks longer then me. This is pretty fucking deep



Sounds like my ex


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 29, 2022)

AyeAaron said:


> Sounds like my ex



Man that sounds bad LMAO 🤣


----------



## zenchop (Dec 1, 2022)

that spot looks legit! lots of rewarding little projects to fill the day with, plus being outfar enough to not worry constantly about being discovered is worth whateveer you gotta put into it. pups looked really happy so that's always good, have they barked at anything in the night or are the woods silent which could be eerie as fuck after looking at some of those pics


----------



## Barf (Dec 1, 2022)

AyeAaron said:


> Tarp could cover the door for now



I’m thinking a something along the lines of a Buffalo Bill death pit? Within just a few simple imprisonments the death pit/ pit of despair could turn into its own source of revenue. 

~love,
The barf, The
Checked out a couple of train books FTo read to my some before, before bed. One of those books is about trains. Fyi - super stoked about this one.



Ps - I just forgot to men-chain that I took my some to the library this evening and let him check out five new books.





AyeAaron said:


> How deep is that hole in the floor? Would be cool to have a large basement space you could keep your things in, and cover the entrance with a rug or something less obvious like a tarp


----------



## AyeAaron (Dec 1, 2022)

Revenue or nutrition and materials for lampshades / curtains


----------



## Barf (Dec 1, 2022)

Barf said:


> I’m thinking a something along the lines of a Buffalo Bill death pit? Within just a few simple imprisonments the death pit/ pit of despair could turn into its own source of revenue.
> 
> ~love,
> The barf, The
> ...



#callbrandydeshau


----------



## Barf (Dec 1, 2022)

Barf said:


> #callbrandydeshau



Well to good to be true but I guess there’s no harm in trying. Guy what everyone. .. as I type this out o do so from the comfort of my own bathtub.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 1, 2022)

The problem is there's a firestone tire place across the street so I am nervous about it. Seems like we have raccoons and other critters that the pups barked at. Too


----------



## bellavesus (Dec 1, 2022)

You could try siphoning the water out of the hole with a garden hose, have to make sure the far end is lower to get it to flow but a long enough hose (or two) ran into a nearby ditch might work.

Cardboard works surprisingly well for covering openings, as long is its not getting wet of course. Ive never made a cardboard door but i dont see why not.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 2, 2022)

bellavesus said:


> You could try siphoning the water out of the hole with a garden hose, have to make sure the far end is lower to get it to flow but a long enough hose (or two) ran into a nearby ditch might work.
> 
> Cardboard works surprisingly well for covering openings, as long is its not getting wet of course. Ive never made a cardboard door but i dont see why not.


 Finally got the stupid hole covered up. Next is thenrest of the windows and then the door it's self


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 2, 2022)

..


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 3, 2022)

Today we went and did some scavenging runs at some abandoned homeless camps nearby. One thing I found that I have to go back soon is mattress. It's basically foam but those are a lot softwr then the wood pallet holding us above the hole to hell. 

We mapped out the area to the effect that we have several places to dumpster dive as well as several blessing boxes we can go to.honestly the only thing I'm worried about is the fact that I'm working two jobs ( or working at all ) . There's no one here during the night acroos the street but there is during the day and that freaks me out with Marmadukes loud bark. Just want some opinions on if we should keep working for a while or save up a certain amount and quit when we get to a certain goal


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 5, 2022)

Found this heavy foam mattress last night. Felt amazing to sleep on it


----------

